# Tzaziki



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*This is how I make tzaziki, simple and easy.*

Peel a cucumber and cut in chunks. I do use the watery core too! Peel a clove of garlic and chop somewhat. Add both cucumber and garlic to a food processor, add salt as you would normally do for this amount of food to taste well.

Pulse a few times; don't turn it into baby food, it still needs a little structure.

Put in a sieve and let drip out for 15-30 minutes. Take a flexible spatula and press gently to get the water out. Take the preparation in your hands and squeeze some more water out, but not too enthusiastically, it needs just a bit of moist.

Put in a bowl, add at least the same part of thick Greek yoghurt*. Add dill; fresh if available, dried (like here) if fresh one not available. Add seasoning and mix. Et voilà, simple as that.

(*) you can use other yoghurt, but let it leak out overnight; gently put in a sieve over a bowl like in the 3th picture and let it sit in the fridge overnight. Don't press it out!!





  








komkommer1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








komkommer2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








komkommer3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








komkommer4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








komkommer4B.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 26, 2014












  








komkommer7.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 26, 2014


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

ChrisBelgium said:


> *This is how I make tzaziki, simple and easy.*
> 
> ... add at least the same part of thick Greek yoghurt*.
> 
> (*) you can use other yoghurt, but let it leak out overnight; gently put in a sieve over a bowl like in the 3th picture and let it sit in the fridge overnight. Don't press it out!!


You're implying that Greek yogurt is thicker than most other yogurts, lower in water content??


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I've always hand grated the cucumber and squeezed the water out.  But I really like the look of your processed cucumber.  I'll definitely try it that way next time.  Thanks!


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

real greek yoghurt is indeed thicker because it contains a percentage of cream.

it's a bit like turkish yoghurt, which contains 10% cream. 

therefore the water content is slightly lower. 

I make tzatziki in a different way, by removing the watery centre of the cucumber and then cutting it in tiny dices.

or coarsely grate it.

then just use greek/ turkish yoghurt, with garlic. maybe some salt.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Greek yougurt is strained overnight to allow the whey to filter out thus creating a thicker product.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Soesje said:


> real greek yoghurt is indeed thicker because it contains a percentage of cream.
> 
> it's a bit like turkish yoghurt, which contains 10% cream.
> 
> therefore the water content is slightly lower.


This begs the question: is the greek yogurt made using a higher fat dairy product (cream or half and half instead of milk as it were), or is it a product where the whey is strained off as in yogurt cheese?

Here's the answer and scroll down a bit.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Koko, I know in some yoghurt they add extra cream. I mostly use Greek yoghurt (made in Germany!) with a 10% fat content (don't tell my doctor). I use it for taste, but this yoghurt seems to hold much better together, it's compact.

If I were to use low fat yoghurt, I would certainly let it leak out first so it doesn't "bleed" extra water into the tzaziki. You don't need to let it leak out until you have a dry ricotta-type of consistency. I love a thick consistency of my tzaziki, like in the picture.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Koko, I know in some yoghurt they add extra cream. I mostly use Greek yoghurt with a 10% fat content (don't tell my doctor). I use it for taste, but this yoghurt seems to hold much better together, it's compact.
> 
> If I were to use low fat yoghurt, I would certainly let it leak out first so it doesn't "bleed" extra water into the tzaziki. I love a thick consistency of my tzaziki, like in the picture.


My yogurt is made using 40% cow's milk and 60% half and half and therefore 30% cream. But, ChrisBelgium, is the cream in the greek yogurt added before or after it has been made and I believe that real greek yogurt is made using either sheep's or lamb's milk - a slightly different flavor I would think.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

kokopuffs said:


> ... is the cream in the greek yogurt added before or after it has been made and I believe that real greek yogurt is made using either sheep's or lamb's milk - a slightly different flavor I would think.


I always asked myself when they add the cream. My guess is before it is made. You're very right about the use of sheep milk.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Every time I see a recipe of tzatziki by someone who is not greek they always seem to omit the most important ingredients greeks use: olive oil and acid.  I usually use red wine vinegar but you can you any kind of vinegar or lemon if you like.  I roughly grate the cucumber because I love texture in the tzatziki and let it sit with salt before I wring it out.  And I use more garlic.... a lot more garlic lol, around 3-4 cloves per cup of yogurt.  If made right, tzatziki should be a little spicy from the garlic.  It's supposed to have a zing, it's not like a raita  which is supposed to cool and soothe.  

Dill is optional.  In fact you can use any soft herb.  I'm partial to mint myself.  Sometimes I like to add scallion too.  But the olive oil and the vinegar are not optional.

I once made tzatziki with roasted garlic puree.  It was lovely.  But it's an anathema to greeks.  Greeks are very particular about what they will condone as real greek food.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Ditto on the mint and garlic!

I always buy Fage yogurt, made in Greec, which is widely available in the Uk supermarket chains.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Does anyone know when the cream is added to the mixture that is labeled greek yogurt: before or after the yogurt has been made????? Inquiring minds want to know.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I


Ishbel said:


> Ditto on the mint and garlic!
> 
> I always buy Fage yogurt, made in Greec, which is widely available in the Uk supermarket chains.


 I use Fage too.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Koukouvagia said:


> I
> I use Fage too.


Have you tried making your own along with some added cream????


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

No I haven't. My mother does and I know some others that do too. I'm happy with Fage.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I still, occasionally make my own yoghurt, but I always use Fage If Greek yoghurt is called for


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

(EDIT)  This doesn't answer my question


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

kokopuffs said:


> THIS DOES NOT ANSWER MY QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I snooped around a few websites to look up your enigma kokopuffs. Maybe this will clarify something;

This website is in dutch http://www.karnelly.nl/grieks/artikelen/griekse_yoghurt.htm " and has a few answers...

"Yoghurt is made from sheep and goatmilk and of course cow milk. They say that Greek have a thick buttermilk (tan), a rather grainy thick yoghurt called paskitán and a dried yoghurt that holds quite long called tsortán.

*They say also that when extra thick yoghurt is needed in a recipe, a few tbsp of sour cream or crème fraiche is added. This might maybe answer your question, kokopuffs, as when cream is added in the making of yoghurt. But...*

*It also says that the secret of the best Greek yoghurt is leaking out*. Thick creamy farm yoghurt is called yiaoúrti sakoúlas and seems to say "yoghurt from a bag", referring to the cheesecloth in which it leaks out. Thick commercial yoghurt with a fat percentage of 10% is called strangistó (meaning leaked). They also say that any yoghurt is perfect to leak out; full fat, medium fat or fat free. Adding a bit of salt speeds up the leaking process; put yoghurt in a colander clad with cheesecloth with a bit of salt.

After one hour it will have lost 25% of its moist. After 4-5 hoursyou have some kind of yoghurt cheese..."


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

MY yaourt has always been made with at least 30% cream and so therefore I am way ahead of the game along with my 40 years experience.  It has a really creamy mouthfeel and flavor.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok Koko, no need to get upset.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

kokopuffs said:


> THIS DOES NOT ANSWER MY QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please don't shout.

I did't answer your question, because I don't have the answer. I live in Europe. If I want Greek yoghurt, not 'Greek style', I just visit any store and buy it. The cream or lack of it is of no interest to me.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

kokopuffs said:


> Does anyone know when the cream is added to the mixture that is labeled greek yogurt: before or after the yogurt has been made????? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


[article="27246"]How To Make Homemade Yogurt [/article]
@kokopuffs I make my own great yogurt regularly and I never add sour cream to get the tang or the thickness it is all in the enzyme you use.

@ChrisBelgium Nice step by step and posting I really like your technique and will try it. A bit more work but worth the effort I think.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

@Nicko: if you exercise a bit of restraint by heating the mixture to 150F instead of 180F, it'll taste creamier since the lower heat won't destroy many of the flavor producing enzymes.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

well I take it there is no clear answer as to when the cream is added.

I have learned that it is added before .

so when I make my own drained greek yogurt, I mix thick organic yogurt with 10% heavy unwhipped cream.

then let it drain for 4 hours or so-ish in a wet tea towel (laid in a colander or sieve if you don't hang it)

this is my basic, for tzatziki I add mostly what is also mentioned above.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I make my own yoghurt but only on warm summerdays. Nothing special and dead simple. I always use full fat cow milk, one liter at a time.

Bring milk to a boil for a minute, let cool down to handwarm (you have to put a finger in). Add a few tbsp. of previous made yoghurt or storebought, mix in a little cold milk and gently whisk it in the milk. I put it in a glass bowl like in the picture. Leave covered in a warm spot (I use my green house). I mostly leave it there overnight. Next day refrigerate and it's ready. I have made yoghurt once using my oven set at the lowest temperature, which is 40°C. Works perfectly too. My greenhouse must have temperatures of 35°C and more in the shadow, well, at least on summery days. Too bad the greenhouse has to disappear this year...

Many times I use Greek yoghurt to start the fermentation, but I don't get a very thick result. I now know I have to add some powdered milk too. I have tried with adding some cream, but the result also did not resemble Greek yoghurt. Don't get me wrong; I love the stuff. It needs no sugar or maybe just a little. Some fruit in there and there we go.

I never used my own home brew to make tzaziki though! I would certainly have to let it leak out and add a little acidity, maybe a squeeze of lemon juice or grated zeste.

@kokopuffs; we all would be happy if you revealed some of your tricks on how you fabricate your own yoghurt!





  








yoghurt.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 28, 2014











  








yoghurt2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 28, 2014


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

ChrisBelgium said:


> @kokopuffs; we all would be happy if you revealed some of your tricks on how you fabricate your own yoghurt!



I use a mixture of 40% full fat cows milk and 60% half and half. That mixture works out to 70% milk and 30% cream
I heat one quart of the mixture to 150F
Allow to cool for 5 minutes.
Mix into the liquid two heaping TBS of starter, yogurt from the previous batch.
Allow to incubate for 8 -12 hours. Any longer ferment gives it a tang which I don't care for.
And *this is the device* that I use for incubating my yogurt mixture.

(EDIT) For my starter I use 2 heaping TBS from the previous batch or, when starting anew, 2 heaping TBS from OIKOS plain yogurt or some other high qualilty commercial brand of yogurt. Never have I used a powdered starter. As to the use of sour cream that some previous poster mentioned, never have I used sour cream.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@kokopuffs My friend, do not assume that I don't exercise restraint. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif I have spent a couple years researching and testing how to produce Greek style yogurt at home and I have never found the need to add cream. It is all about the enzyme you use for your starter. My research showed that some will add powdered milk if a thicker consistency is desired. Or the other technique is to simple hang it in cheese cloth and strain it. In speaking with some fellow Greeks the correct temperature is 180 degree F. Other research showed that if you are patient you can keep it at 180 for 30 minutes and it will change the structure of the proteins to add to the creaminess and thickness but I don't feel it is necessary. I have added powdered milk and found that the best to add thickness, I have tested the 180 for 30 minute theory and did not find much of a difference at all. In the sake of continued research I will try 150 degree to see if that makes a difference but I am telling you the main component is the enzyme you add. The enzyme I use is: ABY-2C

Here are the steps I use for my yogurt. I also have found that using a Yogotherm for the incubation results in the best yogurt and keeps it warmer longer than the old pot in the oven.

Milk

-------

Quality of the milk is obviously important. Get the best quality you can. For myself I have been using Oberweiss whole milk.

Temp

---------

This is critical to the success. Heat the milk to 180 degrees and then let it cool down to 118. Once it reaches 118 add theculture. Once you add the culture you have to keep the milk around 80-100 degrees. I have been using the Yogotherm incubator and it works very well. Can only produce 1/2 gallon at a time but you can easily purchase several of them. Another decent method is a heating blanket in a cooler.

Culture

----------

This is what really makes the yogurt. You have to get the right culture. I have been using ABY-2C available from the Dairy Connection (https://dairyconnection.com/commerce/catalog.jsp?catId=11) You only need a small amount (1/8 teaspoon for 1 gallon of milk). This culture will get you the tang,

Thick and Creamy texture

--------------

You need to add some powdered milk. For a gallon of milk add 1/2 cup of powdered milk. Add this to the milk and mix well prior to heating up the milk. You can strain it

Incubation

--------------

With the yogotherm incubator I let it go for 8 hours and it comes out just perfect.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Grrrrrrr.. I must be getting old! I just found this picture that shows what happens when you let yoghurt leak out. I seem to have used that ultra-fine mesh coffee filter shown in the picture. Strangely enough I can't remember having taken that picture or even ever having made this... dugh, and look at that consistency!! Perfect for tzaziki...

It does show how thick the end result is. And as said, you can use yoghurt of any fat content to do this. Even my little toe should understand that the higher the initial fat content of the milk, the less water will leak out but for making a good tzaziki, you need the right -compact- consistency.





  








GriekseYoghurt1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 28, 2014








@kokopuffs; your method is very similar to what I do but I understand that your result is a gazillion times more smooth than mine made without adding cream. Even then, even you can let your yoghurt leak out and see how it goes, I'm sure it must be stunningly tasty and perfect for making a killer tzaziki!

@Nicko; I can buy unpasteurized milk from a farm at walking distance, straight from the cow so to speak and I don't refer to the farmer's wife, she's a lovely lady. Maybe worth a try (heating the milk first of course). And I'm sure that culture can be found too.

Thing is, when systematically using the previous batch of yoghurt as a fermentation base, the result will go more and more sour.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

ChrisBelgium said:


> ...Thing is, when systematically using the previous batch of yoghurt as a fermentation base, the result will go more and more sour.


I've noticed that phenomenon but only when heating the mixture to a higher temperature. Seems that 150F gives the most and consistent satisfying results. (EDIT) I now replenish my "starter" using commercial stuff no less than yearly, if that.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Great discussion all. I have my photos together and will post my "How-To" for yogurt with a yogotherm tonight. FYI all if you want to reference another use in a post simply start by typing the @ symbol then their user name. It should generate an automatic drop down like this:





  








1-28-2014 11-38-39 AM.png




__
nicko


__
Jan 28, 2014








Select the username and it should insert it like this: @ChrisBelgium

Should look like a link. Do not put a semi-colon at the end ";"

@kokopuffs I am going to try the 150 degrees to night. For a quart of milk how much cream would you use? I will try it and see the results my friend.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nicko said:


> ...
> @kokopuffs I am going to try the 150 degrees to night. For a quart of milk how much cream would you use? I will try it and see the results my friend.


Okay, I use 40% cows milk and 60% half and half. Therefore that mixture works out to:

*70% cows milk and 30% cream.*


----------



## yiannisg (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm a big fan of tzatziki but like it the traditional way, I.e. No dill or mint and strained full fat greek yogurt. This recipe is one of my favourites : http://www.mygreekdish.com/recipe/tzatziki-yogurt-and-cucumber-sauce/


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm giving this a try tomorrow, Chris, for my falafel! Looking forward to it!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Interesting ideas - i've always heated to 180 then cooled, inoculated with fresh starter and then held at a specific temp for a specific time - which is based on the type of starter.

I brew beer at home so I'm heavily biased to following the same techniques / methods.  Just instead of yeast you're using a different bacteria culture.

Adding milk - cream - milk powder or anything else after you make the yogurt is just part of a recipe not part of making yogurt.  Adding them before culturing is fine, it just makes a different style of yogurt.

Yogurt is a cultured product - thus all ingredients to make it must be present before the culturing.


----------

